# Trzepak (IT)



## Bocconcino

mi potresti fare un favore, scrivi su google.it la parola "trzepak" e scciaccia le immagini  (guarda il secondo disegno e dimmi come si chiama in italiano sto coso dove giocano i topolini)


----------



## combustion

Bocconcino said:
			
		

> mi potresti fare un favore, scrivi su google.it la parola "trzepak" e scciaccia le immagini (guarda il secondo disegno e dimmi come si chiama in italiano sto coso dove giocano i topolini)


 
Allora, dato che sei "nuova" del forum, non credo che i mod ti sgrideranno... comunque per un nuovo quesito si deve di solito aprire un nuovo thread, per questo ti ho risposto mandandoti un messaggio privato!
In ogni caso, mi spiace, non lo so proprio!
comb...


----------



## Bocconcino

ti ringrazio ugalmente, comunque questa cosa serve per "pulire/sbattere" i tapeti".CMq,  un'altra parola che nn so proprio come si poù chiamare è "skaza opaska".


----------



## Jana337

Bocconcino said:
			
		

> *t*i ringrazio ugalmente, comunque questa cosa serve per "pulire/sbattere" i tapeti".CMq,  un'altra parola che nn so proprio come si poù chiamare è "skaza opaska".


Prima di tutto va a leggere le nostre regole, per favore.

Si devono usare le maiuscole all'inizio di ogni frase e non è permesso chiedere più domande in un thread.

Grazie della collaborazione,

Jana


----------



## Bocconcino

Grazie mille delle spiegazioni, lo farò


----------



## Jana337

Anyway, for Italians: I think we need a word for the frame that you use to clean carpets. Click. I am afraid it could be distincly Central European. 

Jana


----------



## Bocconcino

Peccato che nn mi può aiutare nessuno:-(


----------



## Bocconcino

In inglese probabilmente si chiama "carpet rod"


----------



## Bocconcino

Hi, posso dirvi ancora che in tedesco si chiama "Teppichstange"


----------



## Juri

Se si tratta di un tappeto che copre delle scale: *aste fermaguida.*
Trattandosi invece del *"frame"*nominato da Jana, ricordo che nei giardini interni condominiali c'erano, prima dell'avvento degli aspirapolvere/battitappeto, le *aste battitappeto* (carpet sweeper?)


----------



## Bocconcino

Grazie, ma purtroppo nn è questo termine. Io cerco la parola per quel oggetto su quale si mette/appende il tappeto (sembra una porta).


----------

